# Homemade foot support for layout blinds



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Made of PVC

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6730.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6729.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6731.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6732.jpg


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like enough room for a dog in there.


----------

